# Pleasant hill



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone know the state of the ice there. Would like to try someplace new but it's a hike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Not that it helps you but, I might be heading there Tuesday or Wednesday and I might check Charles Mill as well.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone fishing PH or CM? How about it Briansipe or carpman?


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Haven't been there... Too lazy to drag the sled down the big hills! I wish I could access the private road where the houses are directly across the marina. That would be an awesome spot to fish


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I might be there Sunday. I have parked on the road on the East side near the dam. It was rough getting the shanty down and up but better then the HILL! I am thinking of trying off the boat ramp where I caught some eyes during the summer but never saw anyone ice fishing in that area.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Spillway, I ruined a set of blade drilling there. After they drop the lake level, that area is surprising shallow.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Spillway, I ruined a set of blade drilling there. After they drop the lake level, that area is surprising shallow.



Thanks for the heads up. I'll see how high the docks are before I drill. I know the depth around there...kinda. Did you fish close by or catch anything?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I haven't checked it. I am going to drive out there sunday and check the ice after the warmup and rain. Maybe a little fishing. Will stop at the mill also. I don't have high hopes for either, but you never know.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

The lake was a good 15' lower then i have ever seen it. Skunked!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I was there today. Lake is very low. Good 10 inches of ice I would say where I was.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I think a lot of fish go down the spillway when they lower a lake and it looked at least half empty. We had a heavy shanty and didn't see anyway that wasn't a ball buster to get it on and off the ice. I PROBABLY SHOULD HAVE FISHED IN THE SPILLWAY!


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

They drained it over New Years weekend. Must been overly scared of floods.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I stopped there yesterday.......just looked, took pictures, and kept driving. The entire no wake zone where the river comes in has no water. The entire beach area is dirt and you can see the humps out front plain as day. I took pictures for when the water comes back up so I have reference of how the structure is. A site to see for sure. Its at least 15 foot down.

Pic is looking from the boat dock......


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow it's always low in the winter but that's really low wonder what's up with that it may have the fish fairly grouped up if you can find them


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> Wow it's always low in the winter but that's really low wonder what's up with that it may have the fish fairly grouped up if you can find them



I think many fish went down the spillway and can never get back up to the lake. I've believe it happened at Nimisila years ago when they lowered the lake to take out the trees along s. main street. And has anyone else noticed a drop in numbers of fish at Berlin after the low level 2 years ago? I read there was an ice walleye tourney at Berlin last week but none caught! Sometimes fish go into lower lakes down stream but many go to rivers and can't get back up to to their native lakes because of dams. It can take many years for the fish to get back to good numbers. I love fishing spillways but wish all lakes had a way for fish to go up. Spillways are a one way check valve!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Well after seeing that picture it makes me second guess about fishing over there on Thurs. Might take a ride just to check it out.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, I just checked the MWCD website and the lake is actually down 15 ft from summer pool. I hope that doesn't hurt the fishing in the spring!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

It will def effect the fishing in the spring.....if the water ever comes back up. We need rain for it to fill. Anyway, those fish had to go over the spillway. There were 8 trucks parked above the dam and it was shoulder to shoulder below the spillway. There goes DNR's hard spent money on the saugeye program.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I would like to hear a report from the spillway???

Over the years there have been really crowded times.
If they cut off the flow to fill the lake the fish will move on down river. 
Some will be gone and some may return to spawn if it opens up enough.

I wish the MWCD did a better job managing spawning habitat and lake fish populations.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Saugeye don't spawn.. They lowered the lake again this year to do work on the bank across the lake where the houses are by the cliffs from my understanding..


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Had what I considered a good day on the ice today. Fished shreve lake And pleasant hill caught total of 10 gills,4 channel cats, bass and few perch. Will be back Sunday with my kids so they can have their first ice experience


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Plan on going to Pleasant Hill on Monday. Should I try buy the dam with a fax worm on one and a minnow on another pole. Any help would be great..... Thanks... Rich


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd try fishing the Spillway if the temperature was above FREEZING.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you mean the spillway its self or on the lake by the spillway .


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

RichsFishin said:


> Do you mean the spillway its self or on the lake by the spillway .


Yes I meant the spillway but the flow is way down and probably not fishable.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Report on ice fish ohio says they some guys caught an eye or to the other day. I will be heading out in a few with 2 of my boys.


----------



## double duece (Oct 17, 2004)

Rich, hit lake Saturday 2/8....did OK on Bluegills in deep water up the lake (1/4 mi) from the dam. Fishing spillway this time of year is crazy unless you have skis to get down the hill. Read a lot of negative reports on this lake.....been fishing all winter with mediocre to good results. Not sure why so much negativity. Did all the fish get sucked out during draw down.....no way. Like anything other lake you have to work to find them.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Might just wait till I get home and hit Spencer or that little city park in Spencer.....Rich


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I was out for 3 hrs today with my 2 boys before they got cold and we headed home only 2 fish caught with maybe half dozen bites.


----------

